# Two Trio12 vs VTF-15



## Sepen (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone know or could speculate how two of the TRIO12 APR15 BASH500 Sub kits would compare to a single HSU VTF-15? Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll guess the frequency response would be close. The TRIO 12's would be louder.


----------

